# GPS Tracks / Trails



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder why there is no fourm for GPS Tracks/ Trails exchange..... or why no one on here post their GPS tracks for snowmobile, quads, or hiking or mountian biking TRAILS and conditions/experiences... 

seems like if would be a nice easy way to help each other out.... all the trail books i have found are ok but i find that tracks i found online that people posted are alot more accuarate and sometimes more detailed...

anyone know any gps trail exchange web sites? 

or have any trails they wouldnt mind sharing or tradding?


----------

